# Breeder Recommendation?



## wildstyle (Oct 21, 2009)

So I was curious if anyone has any recommendations for Miniature Poodle breeders in either California or Oregon? I'm a bit picky, since I notice there are plenty of breeders who just BREED for the simple fact. I'm a dog groomer and looking for a good quality pup with a nice coat and temperament, hence why I'm not looking for any backyard breeder. I live in California, but am willing to travel as far as Oregon for the right pup. I would much rather be able to see the pup and parents in person than just order a pup from halfway across the country. Thanks for any recommendations, info, ect =]


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I am also currently hunting for a new mini friend.  I'm kind of far from you though!

I don't have a personal recommendation, but in looking I have often come across these people and liked what I saw on a surface level at least. http://www.clarionpoodles.com/ The breeder I'm talking to here in Toronto used one of their studs a few years ago and was very happy with the pups. She's even think of going back to one of theirs this year.

Anyway, I think Cbrand on this forum knows about them so maybe she can give you more info. Good luck on your hunt for your perfect pup!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Cbrand would be a great person to ask. Her handler breeds the most gorgeous minis. She is AZ, if you're willing to travel there.


----------



## wildstyle (Oct 21, 2009)

That sounds wonderful! And most certainly, Arizona would be about the same distance to Oregon lol. I've traveled to both places before. Thanks to you both!


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

Good Luck and Welcome


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> Welcome to the forum! I am also currently hunting for a new mini friend.  I'm kind of far from you though!
> 
> I don't have a personal recommendation, but in looking I have often come across these people and liked what I saw on a surface level at least. http://www.clarionpoodles.com/ The breeder I'm talking to here in Toronto used one of their studs a few years ago and was very happy with the pups. She's even think of going back to one of theirs this year.
> 
> Anyway, I think Cbrand on this forum knows about them so maybe she can give you more info. Good luck on your hunt for your perfect pup!


I believe Cbrand (Carol) recommended clarion poodles to someone in the past and spoke highly of the breeder.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

If I were buying a Mini I would get one from Alegria. They have some of the top Minis in the country. They are healthy and I like the fact that they look like Standards in miniature (can't say that about many Minis). They also have terrific temperament (very stable) and they make super performance dogs. They typically have silvers, silver beiges, blues and some creams. They may also have a black/brown line, but they are best known for their silvers.

In California, you have the Kennedys at Clarion. They have been breeding for a long time, they have beautiful dogs and they will be honest with you.

My handler is currently showing an amazing black Mini boy. He is fabulous and got a Best Puppy in Show. His registered name is MONCOEUR CENTER STAGE. The breeder is out of California, but she does not have a web site and you are going to need to do investigating to track down her contact information. She looks like she has a very well developed program, but I don't know anything about her personally.


----------



## Tryin (Oct 27, 2013)

*Peggy's AZ Red Poodles what are your thoughts?*

I am looking for a red mini. I have searched for an AZ breeder. I have very limited experience with poodles. Can someone please check out the pics of the dams and tell me your thoughts on looks? Are there any red flags?

Peggy's Arizona Red Poodles


----------



## forestfairy (Feb 15, 2014)

Farthing Poodles and Christine Dallas. The dogs are sound, live long lives and are just wonderful. I have owned two of her wonderful dogs and hope to have another one day. BTW she studies the genetics of the dogs and really does breed to the standard. I had 2 miniatures, one red and one peach. They were my best friends for over 18 yrs


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I looked at Peggy's website. I would keep looking. I prefer a breeder who shows because her dogs have been judged for confirmation ect. Her pictures show dogs in trees not stacked, what is she hiding? No mention of lineage. What exactly are the health issues she tests for? Too many litters.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I would look elsewhere. Peggy advertises tiny toys. You can see that discussion in another thread.


----------

